
Stop Eliminating Perfectly Good Candidates by Asking Them the Wrong Questions - praveenscience
https://hbr.org/2019/03/stop-eliminating-perfectly-good-candidates-by-asking-them-the-wrong-questions
======
downerending
tldr: If the lock is broken, it doesn't really matter whether the key is the
right one or not.

